# ¿Alguien tiene o ha tenido un despacho de abogados?



## damnit (27 Nov 2012)

Verán, mi sra. esposa, en su condición de funcionaria y en aras de prosperar mejor como profesional, se va a coger una excedencia para montarse un despacho. Ella es abogada y en principio estaría sola aunque tiene algunos contactos de despachos ya funcionando en Madrid.

Yo como no conozco bien el sector acudo a vosotros a que me digáis cómo está la cosa, qué perspectivas tiene, cuánto se suele ganar (es en Madrid), si da para vivir sin apreturas, qué gastos iniciales va a tener y si podéis darme alguna recomendación que yo le pueda transmitir a ella.

Muy agradecido.

Saludos


----------



## Vorsicht (27 Nov 2012)

Pues supongo que depende. Yo conozco una pareja (marido/mujer), que les da para vivir y más. Pero tengo algún colega que tuvo que cerrar.


----------



## Scardanelli (27 Nov 2012)

Decía un conocido que para ser abogado hay que tener amigos ricos...

Yo soy abogado, pero no conozco como está la práctica en despachos pequeños. Me han dicho que hace mucho frío...


----------



## invitado (27 Nov 2012)

damnit dijo:


> Verán, mi sra. esposa, en su condición de funcionaria y en aras de prosperar mejor como profesional, se va a coger una excedencia para montarse un despacho. Ella es abogada y en principio estaría sola aunque tiene algunos contactos de despachos ya funcionando en Madrid.
> 
> Yo como no conozco bien el sector acudo a vosotros a que me digáis cómo está la cosa, qué perspectivas tiene, cuánto se suele ganar (es en Madrid), si da para vivir sin apreturas, qué gastos iniciales va a tener y si podéis darme alguna recomendación que yo le pueda transmitir a ella.
> 
> ...



Ni se le ocurra.


----------



## damnit (27 Nov 2012)

jam dijo:


> Pues supongo que depende. Yo conozco una pareja (marido/mujer), que les da para vivir y más. Pero tengo algún colega que tuvo que cerrar.



¿puede profundizar más en la experiencia? ¿por qué cerraron? ¿no tenían contactos, no venían casos?



Scardanelli dijo:


> Decía un conocido que para ser abogado hay que tener amigos ricos...
> 
> Yo soy abogado, pero no conozco como está la práctica en despachos pequeños. Me han dicho que hace mucho frío...



Supongo que con algunos contactos sí que se podrá hacer algo no? ella tiene un respaldo de un despacho más grande que tiene excedente de casos y algo le pueden pasar...



invitado dijo:


> Ni se le ocurra.



Pero sea un poco más explícito, sólo con eso no me vale... conste que yo tampoco estoy muy decidido pero bueno. Como tampoco requiere una inversión monstruosa...


----------



## invitado (27 Nov 2012)

Es que por lo que comenta ... ¿cuánto va a estar de excedencia?, ¿dos años? ... Si ese es el tiempo o no mucho más y sí quiere hacerlo por libre poco futuro le veo. Aun no queriendo volver a la administración pública lo veo arriesgado.


Pagos: colegiación, seguro de responsabilidad y mutua (o SS). Más los inherentes a todo negocio: alquiler, teléfono, luz ...

Cobros: tarde y mal. Con lo de las tasas la provisión de fondos pasará a mejor vida. Bastante competencia, más en madrid. Sin experiencia imposibilidad de acceder a los turnos de oficio. Que aunque pudiera acceder en madrid "no se cobran".

Sin clientes difícil comienzo, además. Por mucho que despachos "amigos" le pasen asuntos, raro que le pasen los más interesantes y cuantiosos (basicamente porque esos despachos querrán dar el mejor servicio a su cliente con lo que no externalizarán asuntos importantes). Si lo hicieran sería por especialidad del abogado al que le mandan el asunto. Es especialista en algo?.

Y lo dicho: el retraso en la justicia hace que un caso se demore en su "finalización". Con lo cual la fecha de cobro también se retrasa. Además la introducción de la tasa judicial impedirá que a tu cliente le pidas provisión (más que nada a ver cómo le dices que apoquine 3.000 euros por tasas y provisión antes de poner un papel en el juzgado).

Otra cosa es que intente entrar en un despacho. Que la cosa está mal pero bueno ...


----------



## damnit (27 Nov 2012)

invitado dijo:


> Es que por lo que comenta ... ¿cuánto va a estar de excedencia?, ¿dos años? ... Si ese es el tiempo o no mucho más y sí quiere hacerlo por libre poco futuro le veo. Aun no queriendo volver a la administración pública lo veo arriesgado.
> 
> 
> Pagos: colegiación, seguro de responsabilidad y mutua (o SS). Más los inherentes a todo negocio: alquiler, teléfono, luz ...
> ...



Bueno su excedencia es de dos años pero no tiene límite después, o sea que si va bien, puede seguir y si no, volver. Durante esos dos años tenemos ahorros y mi sueldo que vale para vivir los dos (sus gastos del despacho los cubre con ahorros y la puedo ayudar puntualmente)

lo del turno de oficio es una putada, pero necesitas al menos 2-3 años de experiencia para que puedas entrar, así que esto también es una buena forma de conseguir la experiencia. Experiencia no tiene como tal, auqnue ahora mismo está terminando un máster de práctica jurídica. De alguna forma hay que empezar digo yo... 

con lo de las tasas esas ya me lo dijo ella que es una putada, pero bueno... 


te agradezco mucho tus comentarios, pero creo que no la voy a echar para atrás diga lo que diga...


----------



## tica (27 Nov 2012)

también depende de a que sector se dedique. Mi cuñada es matrimonialista y no le falta trabajo.


----------



## damnit (27 Nov 2012)

tica dijo:


> también depende de a que sector se dedique. Mi cuñada es matrimonialista y no le falta trabajo.



A ella le gusta penal desde siempre, pero vamos que piensa hacer de todo lo que le ofrezcan, quizá menos administrativo que ni se le da bien ni le gusta nada. De todos modos ya le dijeron qeu el penal está quizá más acotado a hombres por la propia naturaleza de los casos, pero vamos que ya me supongo que divorcios, herencias y demás no debe de estar nada mal de trabajo.


----------



## SAMPLERKING (27 Nov 2012)

Intente que su querida costilla se grabe a sangre y fuego un término importantisimo en la profesión: Provisión de fondos.

Por lo demás, en los despachos pequeños si hace frio, y más que va a hacer a resultas de la última gallardonada.


----------



## titan (27 Nov 2012)

Yo soy abogado en Valencia, en despacho propio y te puedo decir que me quedaría en la función pública.

A ver. Si tuviera que decidir entre abrirme un despacho y opositar, sin duda me lo abriría. Pero si ya tuviese la plaza, ni de coña renunciaría (o pediría excedencia).

Yo no me quejo ya que el despacho lo tengo en mi casa (y no tengo ni hipoteca ni alquiler), así que voy con gastos mínimos y de clientes tampoco me puedo quejar en comparación con algunos compañeros.

A todo esto hay que añadirle la ley de tasas que comentaban, que va a reducir muchísimo la cantidad de asuntos a tramitar (salvo que el cliente entre por el turno de oficio porque tiene justicia gratuita).

Resumiendo. Si tiene bastantes "conocidos/clientes pudientes/contactos" adelante. Si tiene que empezar de cero (por llamarlo de alguna forma) que se olvide. La gente actualmente apenas pleitea y si lo hacen es porque tienen justicia gratuita.

Un saludo.


----------



## kader35 (27 Nov 2012)

Si se lo toma como una aventura para salir de su rutina funcionarial, adelante. Si estáis dispuestos a perder dinero esos dos años, adelante. Si aunque perdáis dinero le va a servir para aprender cosas, adelante. Si tiene mucha ilusión y le va a poner pasión al proyecto, adelante. Si cuenta con tu apoyo, adelante. Si asume que la van a decir familiares y amigos que está loca, adelante.

El tema está mal en general, pero no podemos dejarnos llevar por la negación. Tengo un amigo abogado que me contaba el sábado en una cena que los ingresos habían caído un 70 %. Y no es porque no tenga casos, que los tiene, sino porque la gente no tiene dinero, y claro, trabajar gratis como que no le apetece.

De todas formas, en esta crisis a unos les va muy mal y a otros muy bien, no hay término medio.

No sé por qué intuyo que tu mujer tiene ya la decisión tomada. Y tú también.


----------



## damnit (27 Nov 2012)

titan dijo:


> Yo soy abogado en Valencia, en despacho propio y te puedo decir que me quedaría en la función pública.
> 
> A ver. Si tuviera que decidir entre abrirme un despacho y opositar, sin duda me lo abriría. Pero si ya tuviese la plaza, ni de coña renunciaría (o pediría excedencia).
> 
> ...



Gracias amigo.

En principio como he comentado, tiene algunos contactos de despachos que tienen casos de sobra y alguno le darían (eso dicen) así que desde cero no partiría. 

Pero bueno, respecto alo que dices de la función pública, pues hombre yo pienso un poco como tú, pero el trabajo que hace ella no tiene nada que ver con su carrera y si tiene la oportunidad de probar, y volver después... pues hombre, tampoco le voy a quitar la ilusión yo.

De todos modos, ¿a qué te dedicas exactamente? ¿qué facturación tienes más o menos? si quieres dímelo en privado...


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (27 Nov 2012)

Salvo que tenga *muy buenos padrinos*, creo que es un suicidio.

Creo entender que está formándose para reengancharse a "la profesión", y que este pretendido giro de vida puede tener más que ver con cuestiones de autorealización que otra cosa.

No sé si tenéis críos; si está en vuestra agenda la decisión de tenerlos, empezar de abogada "desde cero", aparte del los problemas estrictamente económico-laborales, puede acabar con la vida familiar de una persona.

Son malos tiempos para soñar; sobre todo si los sueños tienen que ver con la sociedad que creíamos que éramos, que cada vez va quedando más claro que no somos, ni seremos.


----------



## damnit (27 Nov 2012)

kader35 dijo:


> Si se lo toma como una aventura para salir de su rutina funcionarial, adelante. Si estáis dispuestos a perder dinero esos dos años, adelante. Si aunque perdáis dinero le va a servir para aprender cosas, adelante. Si tiene mucha ilusión y le va a poner pasión al proyecto, adelante. Si cuenta con tu apoyo, adelante. Si asume que la van a decir familiares y amigos que está loca, adelante.
> 
> El tema está mal en general, pero no podemos dejarnos llevar por la negación. Tengo un amigo abogado que me contaba el sábado en una cena que los ingresos habían caído un 70 %. Y no es porque no tenga casos, que los tiene, sino porque la gente no tiene dinero, y claro, trabajar gratis como que no le apetece.
> 
> ...



Ella sí la tiene tomada. A mí me es igual, la apoyaré en cualqueir caso, pero pienso igual que vosotros, es un poco suicidio, pero es su aventura, y tenemos medios para subsistir durante dos años sin problema.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (27 Nov 2012)

Me parece que tal y como lo describe vd. y con todos los respetos para su Santa, ella ha tenido un ataque de visillerismo profesional (no digo que sea visillera, es un "ataque de" y todos somos susceptibles de sufrirlo alguna vez) y es su obligación evitar el suicidio laboral que va a cometer, mayormente porque la mierda le va a llover a vd. y a su unidad familiar.

Se que toda la mierda feminazi que le habrán metido a ella en la cabeza y a vd. será un gran obstáculo que les nublará el juicio para tomar la decisión correcta y que vd. tendrá miedo de escuchar los típicos "no me apoyaste" "pude haberlo intentado" "de no ser por tí ahora no estaría así" "no me siento realizada" etc.

Yo he trabajado 9 años en provincias, en un gran despacho (uría, cuatre, garrigues, deloitte etc) especializado únicamente en un área del derecho. Ahora estoy por mi cuenta y voy a abrir el mío, pero con previsión de ingresos, no desde cero. Los compañeros que me han dicho que me van a pasar cosas lo hacen solo porque mi especialidad no les gusta o se sienten inseguros en ella.

Mis amigos que son generalistas y están por fuera la mayoría se saca para vivir o un poco más (a otros que pillaron burbuja les va muy bien, pero son los menos), pero están asqueados de la profesión o han tenido que sufrir miserias durante años para estabilizarse en el milipocoeurismo.

Que diga que a su mujer le gusta el penal es una prueba irrebatible de que tiene una visión postcarrera idealizada del ejercicio. El penal son putas, drogas, "multiculturalidad", miseria, marginalidad y degradación humana y con suerte algún camello o hempreshaurio chanchullero. Eso quema hasta el más idealista, conozco casos. 

Sobre los amigos que le van a pasar clientes me río. Eso, aunque fuera verdad, sería dejar algo por lo que matarían miles de abogados generalistas (una oposición, por humilde que fuera) por una mera expectativa.

Durante los comienzos se comerá vuestros ahorros, porque si bien es cierto que si trabajara en casa y el perfil de sus clientes no fuera muy alto los gastos son pocos (puede trabajar en casa y facturarle a otros despachos, asesorías etc), no es lo mismo ingresaro 1000 u 800 lerus al mes que gastar mínimo 200 o 300 (entre fotocopias, parking, colegiación, bases de datos etc es lo mínimo) sin tener seguridad de cobrar un duro porque o bien no tienes nada que hacer y no facturas o bien no te pagan. El problema de los impagos es muy grave y se lleva por delante a mucha gente.

Y todo eso sin contar con los típicos problemas de novato "la soledad del abogado", inseguridades, que los abogados "ilustres" te miren por encima del hombro, cainísmo entre compañeros etc.

No te resignes por no discutir hoy a tener que discutir dentro de un año o dos porque os hayáis quedado sin un puto duro o tu mujer se traiga a casa el mal humor de ver todos los días a panchitos pegando a sus mujeres, o pierda un caso injustamente o le de la puñalada un compañero y, en fin, todas las lindezas de la profesión...


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (27 Nov 2012)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Me parece que tal y como lo describe vd. y con todos los respetos para su Santa, ella ha tenido un ataque de visillerismo profesional (no digo que sea visillera, es un "ataque de" y todos somos susceptibles de sufrirlo alguna vez) y es su obligación evitar el suicidio laboral que va a cometer, mayormente porque la mierda le va a llover a vd. y a su unidad familiar.
> 
> Se que toda la mierda feminazi que le habrán metido a ella en la cabeza y a vd. será un gran obstáculo que les nublará el juicio para tomar la decisión correcta y que vd. tendrá miedo de escuchar los típicos "no me apoyaste" "pude haberlo intentado" "de no ser por tí ahora no estaría así" "no me siento realizada" etc.
> 
> ...



Eso es, nada más que añadir.

Al interesado, ánimo y suerte en todo caso


----------



## Señor Moscoso (27 Nov 2012)

Hamijo Damnit, háganos caso, no somos los típicos yalodecíayoistas del foro, es que la realidad es tan cruda como esta y el resto, como decía Verlaine, es literatura.


----------



## damnit (27 Nov 2012)

Claramente se lo agradezco, a todos, sus comentarios.

Pues sí, creo que mi Sra. lo que tiene es un ataque de "postcarrerismo emprendedor", pero hoygan que ella tiene su parte de ahorros con los que puede tirar, y con mi sueldo en la medida de lo posible la ayudaré. No seré yo quien le quite la ilusión, aunque ya le he dicho mil millones de veces los tiempos que corren y tal. Le daré a leer este hilo, no porque quiera desanimarla, sino porque tal vez quiera ponerla en contacto con la realidad un poco más.

Gracias de verdad por todos vuestros comentarios.


----------



## plakaplaka (27 Nov 2012)

La pregunta es tan fácil de contestar como la de qué tal se gana la vida un futbolista en España. CR7 muy bien, en 2ªB es probable que compatibilice el futbol con otro trabajo...

Por lo que dices está poco menos que recién colegiada, con experiencia cero, sin acceso al turno (ahí económicamente no se pierde gran cosa) y sin la más mínima clientela fija con la que iniciar el camino. 

Lo tiene crudísimo. Lo suyo sería que empezase como pasante para aprender algo, y a partir de ahí tratar de especializarse en algún tema que le guste. Otra opción es la de abrir despacho en partidos judiciales en los que el turno está poco nutrido y apuntándote puedes obtener un mínimo de ingresos, pero abrir en Madrid sin especialización, ni experiencia, ni clientes..... Y una tercera es abrir con un par de amigas y compartir gastos y aprendizaje. De los dos años de excedencia le va a sobrar uno y medio cuando se aburra de estar con los brazos cruzados.

En lo económico, y aun montando un despacho lonchafinista en casa (ideal de la muerte para llevar allí a la chusma con la que al parecer quiere tratar), tiene que contar con unos gastos de como poco 500 € mensuales (a mí abrir la puerta me cuesta mínimo 1500 mensuales, con local).


----------



## titan (27 Nov 2012)

damnit dijo:


> Gracias amigo.
> 
> En principio como he comentado, tiene algunos contactos de despachos que tienen casos de sobra y alguno le darían (eso dicen) así que desde cero no partiría.
> 
> ...



Me dedico a civil y penal (incluido turno de oficio), y te puedo decir que seguro que mi neto mensual es inferior a lo que cobra tu mujer como funcionaria. Además, hay que tener en cuenta que agosto es inhabil y salvo que tengas clientes con iguala y similar, en agosto no se factura nada (o poquísimo).


----------



## New Edge (27 Nov 2012)

titan dijo:


> Me dedico a civil y penal (incluido turno de oficio), y te puedo decir que seguro que mi neto mensual es inferior a lo que cobra tu mujer como funcionaria. Además, hay que tener en cuenta que agosto es inhabil y salvo que tengas clientes con iguala y similar, en agosto no se factura nada (o poquísimo).



El turno de juicio esta bien. 

Nunca haceis nada, bueno si, mentir a vuestro cliente para no hacer nada. 






.


----------



## Valdetronco (27 Nov 2012)

Para dar el paso en firme, tiene que tener apalabrado trabajo y mucho mejor si ya ha ido llevando cosas o colaborando en asuntos. 

Si se va a especializar, conocer mucho su sector, mucho contacto, etc. 

Hay muchas vías y diferentes modos, pero está claro que no es un negocio, como otro, en el que puedas lanzar tu producto - aunque sea bueno - y esperar a que vengas los clientes; ni siquiera con una búsqueda activa o siendo agresivo comercialmente (que en otros negocios sí puede ser válido). 

Otra posibilidad es focalizarse en el sector en el que trabajó como funcionaria, en el mismo seguro que contactos (de potenciales clientes o de otros funcionarios en la Administración para facilitar la resolución de problemas) no le faltan. 

Y por supuesto recursos para aguantar, ya se sabe que el Abogado tiene dos trabajos, el propio de la profesión y después cobrar.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (27 Nov 2012)

New Edge dijo:


> El turno de juicio esta bien.
> 
> Nunca haceis nada, bueno si, mentir a vuestro cliente para no hacer nada.
> 
> ...









ienso:


----------



## SOLO (27 Nov 2012)

Dile que se quede en la función pública. Que no haga el canelo.

Te lo ha dicho todo Señor Moscoso, así que veo poco para añadir. Quizás lo único es que poner un despacho es sencillo y sólo hace falta estar dispuesto a asumir pérdidas hasta que funcione, pero lo que realmente necesita tu MDD es capacidad para generar confianza en su círculo de conocidos; que la gente confíe en ella cuando tenga un problema; eso es lo que da de comer a un abogado. En cuanto a los casos que le puedan pasar otros despachos -que habrá que verlo- son la morralla que ellos no quieran para si mismos; si piensa ser abogada y anda en plan Flanders se va a llevar muchos disgustos.

Necesitará una infraestructura que consta como mínimo de un despachito con su sala de espera, con su teléfono, PC, agua, luz, gas, cuotas colegiales, mutualidad,... vamos, que prepárate para palmar pasta durante un periodo majo. Ponerlo en casa es un error garrafal del que os arrepentiréis; si las cosas salen mal en un asunto, no conviene que el cliente vaya a tu casa.

Es una profesión perra como pocas; y solitaria. Nunca construyes nada más allá de una estrategia. Nunca desconectas, y se le va a acabar eso de salir del trabajo y olvidarte hasta mañana. Que se olvide de descansar sábado y domingo, porque siempre hay algo que hacer, un asunto por repasar, jurisprudencia por buscar, doctrina por leer....

Por cierto. Dile a tu MDD que el dinero no está en el penal; que las pelis americanas son muy bonitas, pero que se va a hartar de ver la parte más oscura y triste de la sociedad; esa parte que todos sabemos que está ahí, pero con la que es mejor no tener contacto. Y dile también que para conservar a un cliente hay que darle un servicio integral; si para divorciarse se marcha a otro compañero, ya le has visto el pelo; el siguiente asunto penal lo hará con él.

A pesar de esto, del Derecho se puede vivir, y vivir muy bien. Simplemente, te digo que no es la profesión idílica que uno se imagina.

Quítale la idea de la cabeza. Y si no puedes, mucha suerte y mucho ánimo.

Saludetes


----------



## titan (27 Nov 2012)

New Edge dijo:


> El turno de juicio esta bien.
> 
> Nunca haceis nada, bueno si, mentir a vuestro cliente para no hacer nada.
> 
> ...



Claro, lo que tu digas.


----------



## Enterao (27 Nov 2012)

yo solo digo que entre los abogados hay muchos si , pero mucho inutil ...si tu mujer vale que se lance..


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 Nov 2012)

Veo que surge la duda en esto, trabajar en casa no significa recibir clientes en casa, eso nunca. Que reciba en las oficinas de los clientes si tienen, en un vivero de empresas, en el colegio, en edificios de asociaciones o entidades publicas que ponen para estos usos etc. Si al final comete la locura de meterse a havojada y solo lleva turnos de oficio, casos que le pasen compañeros y PPP (putas, pobres y parientes, como reza el dicho) puede empezar asi...


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 Nov 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> yo solo digo que entre los abogados hay muchos si , pero mucho inutil ...*si tu mujer vale* que se lance..



¿Recomendarías a alguien, a día de hoy, tal y como están las cosas, que dejase una plaza en la administración pública para montar un despacho de arquitectos, no teniendo experiencia previa ni contactos?

Salvo que la cosa fuera con el [ironic_mode] (que no creo), en cuyo caso me parece de dudoso gusto, dada la seriedad del topic...


----------



## damnit (28 Nov 2012)

SOLO dijo:


> Dile que se quede en la función pública. Que no haga el canelo.
> 
> Te lo ha dicho todo Señor Moscoso, así que veo poco para añadir. Quizás lo único es que poner un despacho es sencillo y sólo hace falta estar dispuesto a asumir pérdidas hasta que funcione, pero lo que realmente necesita tu *MDD* es capacidad para generar confianza en su círculo de conocidos; que la gente confíe en ella cuando tenga un problema; eso es lo que da de comer a un abogado. En cuanto a los casos que le puedan pasar otros despachos -que habrá que verlo- son la morralla que ellos no quieran para si mismos; si piensa ser abogada y anda en plan Flanders se va a llevar muchos disgustos.
> 
> ...



Gracias por tu comentario. Esto que me dices ya se lo he dicho yo hasta la saciedad, mucho me temo que tengo poco que hacer ahí. Lo bueno es que su plaza no la pierde y si tiene que volver con el rabo entre las piernas, lo hará.

P.D.- lo que le he puesto en negrita... ¿no visitará usted asíduamente el foro de relojes especiales verdad?


----------



## SOLO (28 Nov 2012)

damnit dijo:


> P.D.- lo que le he puesto en negrita... ¿no visitará usted asíduamente el foro de relojes especiales verdad?



Todo tuvo su momento...


----------



## Enterao (28 Nov 2012)

VISILLERA´S ADDICTION dijo:


> ¿Recomendarías a alguien, a día de hoy, tal y como están las cosas, que dejase una plaza en la administración pública para montar un despacho de arquitectos, no teniendo experiencia previa ni contactos?
> 
> Salvo que la cosa fuera con el [ironic_mode] (que no creo), en cuyo caso me parece de dudoso gusto, dada la seriedad del topic...



ya digo que si vale , eso es dificil que ellos lo sepan porque logicamente se autoengañaran..ahi esta el quid..


para abogados buenos si hay demanda..


----------



## xiurong (29 Nov 2012)

El mes pasado conocida abogada estirada, especializada en matrimonial, que si podía pasaba por al lado sin saludar....

Me dice ¿Como está la extranjería? Y yo pènsando ¿Que tripà se le hs roto?, si no saludaba... Si sabes de alguien que necesita algo pásamelo (los c*jones)

hablo con una amiga que lleva mstrimonial y me dice: la gente no se separa por no gastar, no te imaginas como ha bajado la faena


----------



## Anu (29 Nov 2012)

Hola:


Mi consejo, es que penseis con la cabeza y sobretodo.... hacer numeros.

Abrir un pequeño despacho, son minimo 600 € (alquiler de zulo en barrio chungo de Madrid) y 400€ (colegiatura, tasas, IVA...) = 1.000 €

Teneis que estar dispuestos a perder 24.000 € (es lo mínimo que gastareis en 2 años)


¿Conocidos de tu mujer le pasaran casos? Sinceramente... lo dudo. Si tuvieran un ayudante en el despacho, el ayudante, se llevaria un 15% del caso si se lo proporcionase su jefe y un 85 % si consiguiera el caso por si mismo. Yo no digo que los amigos de tu mujer sean mala gente, simplemente, el pasaros los casos a ella seria igual que regalarle dinero 

¿Tu le das un billete de 100 € a los amigos que tienes en paro cada vez que los ves? Yo no.

Yo en vuestro caso no lo montaría, pero si os decidis, debeis saber que es un negocio complicado y por poco que cobre tu mujer en la administración, cobrara más que montando un despacho.


Saludos


----------



## Anu (29 Nov 2012)

¿Que implicaciones tiene no cobrar una factura de 1.000 €? Pues que has tenido que pagar 210 € de IVA y tiene que pasar un plazo amplio para poder desgravarlo.


----------



## damnit (29 Nov 2012)

Anu dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> 
> Mi consejo, es que penseis con la cabeza y sobretodo.... hacer numeros.
> ...



No, realmente son casos de un despacho que no puede asumirlos, sencillamente por volumen de trabajo.


----------



## invitado (29 Nov 2012)

damnit dijo:


> No, realmente son casos de un despacho que no puede asumirlos, sencillamente por volumen de trabajo.



Pues tiene la solución. Que trabaje para ellos. Y no me refiero a relación laboral. 

Ya ves que somos muchos los que dudamos lo de que le pasen asuntos. Si se los pasan es porque no son interesantes (en lo económico). Si lo son, que se "pegue a ellos".


----------



## damnit (29 Nov 2012)

invitado dijo:


> Pues tiene la solución. Que trabaje para ellos. Y no me refiero a relación laboral.
> 
> Ya ves que somos muchos los que dudamos lo de que le pasen asuntos. Si se los pasan es porque no son interesantes (en lo económico). Si lo son, que se "pegue a ellos".



Claro, la historia que está sopesando es alquilar un despacho justo al lado del de este otro despacho. Ayer mismo le dieron un caso de una herencia o no se qué porque a la señoritinga "no le gustan esos temas". Ya véis, así de claro...


----------



## Orangecoop (22 Dic 2012)

Anu dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> 
> Mi consejo, es que penseis con la cabeza y sobretodo.... hacer numeros.
> ...



Alquiler, colegiación, alta en RETA, gastos de suministros,...son bastante más que 1000€/mes sin contar con todas las formalidades accesorias y encima como ha comentado el autor del hilo más abajo _"ha rechazado casos porque no le gustan temas de esos"_.

Hágale olvidar a su mujer esas ideas de bombero lo antes posible.


----------



## España1 (29 Dic 2012)

Así empezaron Ernesto y Joven y mire usté...

Coñe, si pueden perder la pasta y les apetece, por mí bien. Con suerte les toca un caso ilustre, cogen carrerilla y se forran.


----------



## Thepunisher85 (29 Dic 2012)

Me faltan datos.
Cuantas horas y en que turnos trabajas tu, se podri compatibilizar?
Teneis hijos?
Que edad tiene tu mujer?
Yo lo de pasarle temas, no lo veo claro. Piensa que lo bueno se lo van a quedar ellos y a ella le van a dar de roer los huesos.
Lo del penal ni de coña. Primero subjetivamente, no me gustaria defender a las lacras sociales de la carcel, y luego objetivamente, por que cobrarle a yonkis y ladrones, es dificil. Si por algo se caracteriza un ladron es por coger lo que no es suyo, y deducimos, y por no darle lo suyo a otro.
En extranjeria se han hecho de oro engañando a los clientes pero ahora la faena ha bajado tanto que se queda el turno de oficio y poco mas. Y vamos, si piensas que Mamadou te va a pagar el dia uno tambien vas listo.
En el turno de oficio, coincido con el que ha dicho de engañar al cliente. Pero lo entiendo dado el sistema que tenemos.
En civil, mercantil, administrativo, matrimonial etc lo veo la parte menos bonita del derecho (es todo siempre igual, mas matematico y menos discutible, y mucho toston de leyes). No te imaginas para abrir cualquier negocio en españa las trabas que hay, y para una persona normal es una odisea sin abogado. Pero claro, la realizacion personal es menor, y para eso... que se quede de funcionaria.
Otra posibilidad si quiere emprender por emprender es que se monte cualquier otra cosa en sus ratos libres.
Yo el trabajo en cuestión, lo veo para el que acaba la carrera con veintipocos, empieza en un despacho de becario tragando mucho, y poco a poco, hereda contactos, forma de trabajar del maestro, pasa mucha hambre, trabaja mucho, y al final uno de cada muchos por circunstancias triunfa y gana pasta, por cada uno asi hay 20 hasta los huevos.


Pd:Que se fije menos en la porqueyolovalguista Ally McBeal y mas en Matt Murdock (tenia que decirlo, despues de 5 paginas de abogados contando sus miserias me ha venido a la cabeza un heroe de la infancia)


----------



## Orangecoop (30 Dic 2012)

España1 dijo:


> Así empezaron Ernesto y Joven y mire usté...



Igualita la situación, si...

::


----------



## Fase (3 Ene 2013)

Mi caso es el contrario. 

Acabé la carrera y empecé a ejercer por cuenta propia. 

5 años ejerciendo. El primer año pérdidas. El segundo debí sacar en limpio 600 euros (anuales)

Los posteriores me fueron mejor (y ojo, en plena época de bonanza)

Viéndole las orejas al lobo hice la que creo mejor elección de mi vida profesional-económica. Liquidé el despacho, me enterré en una caja durante 2 años a estudiar y saque la plaza de Letrado Autonómico. 

Actualmente ni tan siquiera me plantearía el recorrido inverso.


----------



## serverides (20 Sep 2014)

*Yo también voy a montar un despacho*

Pues mira, he leído tu comentario y yo también me voy a poner por mi cuenta, pero en este caso porque no me queda otra. Me han echado y me apuntaré en el turno de oficio y también a ver lo que sale.

Algún abogado que me diga cómo le va? hay posibilidades ?

He visto también que hay directorios de abogados como legadoo.com que ayuda a posicionarse, sabéis si funcionan bien ?

Pues nada, gracias por la info.


----------



## luismarple (21 Sep 2014)

A todos aquellos abogados que vais a juicios, hay unas preguntas que siempre os he querido hacer:

Alguna vez un juez os ha amenazado con acusaros de desacato si vuestra linea argumental no lleva pronto a alguna parte?????

Os ha dicho alguna vez un juez "letrado, mi paciencia tiene un límite!"

En algún juicio en el que hayais estado el juez ha mandado desalojar la sala?

Habéis conseguido que se derrumbe un testigo con vuestras preguntas?

Se os ha escapado un "protesto" mientras la parte contraria argumentaba?

Habéis aparecido con un testigo sorpresa en el último minuto?







Mientras estudiabais la carrera esperabais que sucediera algo de esto si alguna vez estabais en un juicio???

Muchas gracias, no hay más preguntas señoría.


----------



## Capigorrista (21 Sep 2014)

serverides dijo:


> Algún abogado que me diga cómo le va? hay posibilidades ?



Vaya, siento haber llegado tarde a este hilo. Ya podría pasarse el autor del post inicial para contarnos cómo le fue a su santa. 

¿Dónde quiere abrir usted el despacho?

Yo se lo aconsejo y le explicaría cómo ha sido mi experiencia de ya 22 años de ejercicio, pero ya es tarde. Si sigue con el hilo, le puedo ir explicando experiencias y a ver si alguien más (plakaplaka, vercingetorix o escardanelli, por ejemplo), se animan también. 

Actualmente hago una cosa muy concreta y trabajo no me falta, pero he estado muchos años siendo generalista (no se puede ser otra cosa cuando estás solo).


----------



## rafabogado (21 Sep 2014)

serverides dijo:


> Pues mira, he leído tu comentario y yo también me voy a poner por mi cuenta, pero en este caso porque no me queda otra. Me han echado y me apuntaré en el turno de oficio y también a ver lo que sale.
> 
> Algún abogado que me diga cómo le va? hay posibilidades ?
> 
> ...




Hombre, la cosa está muy jodida, pero todo depende de los contactos que tengas. A mí me consideran un buen procesalista (colaborador honorario en la Universidad, publicaciones diversas y varios premios a nivel estatal), pero yo estoy harto de responder que eso es casual (fruto solo de haber estado el día adecuado en el lugar idóneo para coger el tren) y que con tanta competencia, hay buenos procesalistas a patadas y lo que realmente vale en esta jungla es ser buen comercial.

En una sociedad en la que de cada 100 abogados sobran 80 por falta de mercado, ser buen procesalista no te distingue si de esos 100 abogados hay 30 buenos procesalistas. Además no sólo van a trabajar éstos, porque entre los que trabajen también se colarían espabilados menos preparados. Pero aunque solo entrasen los mejores... ni siquiera todos los buenos tendrían tarea, porque el número de buenos profesionales excede el número de abogados necesarios en mercado. Somos legión.

Cada vez más profesionales y las guardias rotan menos. Escasamente una o dos al trimestre, cuando antaño eran cinco de promedio. Al menos en Málaga.

Ahora no es que haya menos trabajo, sino que no hay dinero. Realmente hay más trabajo, concretamente mierda-trabajo, temas menores, la gente te paga en plazos eternos y cuando se harta te dice que no tiene. Y lo peor es que los propios temas, se enquistan endiabladamente. Antes arreglabas cosas fácilmente, y ahora es casi imposible porque la gente no está por ceder, por la sencilla razón de que aunque le rebajases la deuda a un 30 % no quiere ni pagar eso y está por dar por saco al máximo y marear. Eso conlleva que los pleitos sean eternos y el cliente tarde más en pagarnos, y la mayoría de las veces tampoco tenga porque pensaba abonarnos total o parcialmente con lo que le consiguieramos del moroso.

Súmale que con las reformas legislativas que nos vienen, limitando la labor de los procuradores, muchos se van a pasar a la abogacía. Que no les gusta, pero peor es quedarse en casa limpiando, de modo que el futuro cercano es más competencia en temas menores. No se van a meter en pleitos complejos de mucho dinero y responsabilidad, pero los asuntos menores (monitorios/verbales/faltas/delitos menos graves/temas de familia) empezarán a llevarlos y será repartir entre más el poco mercado.

Yo te aconsejo que te metas, porque tampoco tienes muchas otras opciones. Pero vas a pasar una travesía en el desierto que más o menos prolongada dependerá de tu capacidad, y sobre todo, de la suerte.

¿Especialidades? Pensar eso es tontería, porque hoy todo el mundo lo lleva todo. Si no es tu rama o te encuentras inseguro, ya encontrarás a otro compañero que eche el capote o compartirás el asunto con él, pero todo el mundo lleva todas las especialidades.

¿Portales de abogados? Mi experiencia ha sido mala. Analicé a la competencia y buceé en sus nichos de negocio. Les imité y conseguí una media de 5 nuevos clientes mensuales. El problema es que eran más malos que la carne de pescuezo (poco dinero/problemáticos/muchos traumas/pleitos imposibles o comprometedores). Este modelo de negocio funciona si tu despacho es grande y pones a escuchar milongas a los abogados junior, pasantes o becarios, que te hacen de filtro. Los temas interesantes, que son como encontrar la pepita de oro, la pasan al abogado titular tras esa primera cita. Con el resto se quedan con el dolor de cabeza, sin más, que para eso están.

A ti te puede funcionar si no tienes otros clientes. Pero en mi caso, que trabajo asuntos "muy complejos" y doy apoyo a abogados senior de otros despachos, no puedo estar perdiendo tiempo con zarandajas. Como todos, tengo rachas mejores y peores, pero ni aun en las peores se pueden coger asuntos morralla, pues te quitan un tiempo que no tendrás si luego te llama un abogado senior con una urgencia.

En resumen, que puedes ser muy buen procesalista y dominar los estrados y los trucos en juicio, pero si no tienes clientes, te mueres del asco. Sin embargo, si eres buen comercial, te mueves mucho y desgastas la suela de los zapatos, conseguirás clientes (mayoritariamente malos, pero es lo que hay) y ahí está la clave, porque a fin de cuentas, si tú captas trabajo, hay abogados a patadas que te lo harán a porcentaje. Incluso catedráticos y titulares de Universidad. Sin embargo, busca cuántos abogados están dispuestos a "pasar" trabajo. Ninguno, salvo que sea el típico de la señora a la que le miraron mal en asuntos sociales y quiere denunciar al Alcalde, al concejal correspondiente y al Jefe de Policía, y eso sí, solo puede pagar 20 euros al mes, porque no llega. Trabajo de este te pasan los compañeros a paletadas, porque es el que nadie quiere ni hace.

Mucha suerte y mucho ánimo, que somos muchos los compañeros del foro dispuestos a darte nuestra opinión para ayudarte en ese lanzamiento.


----------



## RETAMA (22 Sep 2014)

Interesantísimo tema.

Pediría al creador del hilo que comentase que es lo que hizo al final. La duda me corroe.


----------



## retroquelado (22 Sep 2014)

Sin animo ni de ofender ni de molestar.

Lo de las excedencias en cualquier tipo de trabajo, me parece un lujo asiático en los tiempos que corren, y un atraso lamentable, que viene de una situación que jamas volverá.

Lo de adaptarse a lo que hay, es solo para una parte del percal.


----------



## Alexcandas (26 Sep 2014)

La mayor locura que puedes hacer si te constituyes por tu cuenta es intentar correr antes que andar las cosas despacio bien vienen yo he creado mi propia asesoría fiscal y no me quejo pero actualmente estoy en casa tal vez con suerte de cara al año 2016 acabe abriendo al publico pero solo me lo plantearía en caso de vender y alquilar pisos


----------



## Wallebot (28 Sep 2014)

damnit dijo:


> Claramente se lo agradezco, a todos, sus comentarios.
> 
> Pues sí, creo que mi Sra. lo que tiene es un ataque de "postcarrerismo emprendedor", pero hoygan que ella tiene su parte de ahorros con los que puede tirar, y con mi sueldo en la medida de lo posible la ayudaré. No seré yo quien le quite la ilusión, aunque ya le he dicho mil millones de veces los tiempos que corren y tal. Le daré a leer este hilo, no porque quiera desanimarla, sino porque tal vez quiera ponerla en contacto con la realidad un poco más.
> 
> Gracias de verdad por todos vuestros comentarios.



Supongo que es tarde para consejos, pero tal vez no podria empezar a trabajar de abogado sin dejar de ser funcionaria? Al principio tendra poco trabajo y podra contabilizarlo. En algunos trabajos de funcionario hay tan poca presion que podria hacer algo en tiempo de trabajo 

Con esos primeros pasos podria tantear si va bien o si es mejor volver a donde estaba.


Hay que tener cuidado. Por no dar un disgusto ahora a lo mejor hay otro mas gordo mas adelante.

Esos ahorros que tiene ella son tambien en parte gracias a ti porque tiene que pagar menos gastos gracias a tu suelo. Y a reves tu has podido ahorrar de tu sueldo, porque ella tambien pagaba gastos.

---------- Post added 28-sep-2014 at 15:18 ----------




Capigorrista dijo:


> Vaya, siento haber llegado tarde a este hilo. Ya podría pasarse el autor del post inicial para contarnos cómo le fue a su santa.
> 
> ¿Dónde quiere abrir usted el despacho?
> 
> ...



Como te has topado con este hilo?

Me interesa como resugen estos hilos tan interesantes. 

Todo lo que cuentes seguro que es interesante.

A ver si auto cuenta algo. Tambien se le podria mandar un privado...

---------- Post added 28-sep-2014 at 15:23 ----------




rafabogado dijo:


> En una sociedad en la que de cada 100 abogados sobran 80 por falta de mercado, ser buen procesalista no te distingue si de esos 100 abogados hay 30 buenos procesalistas. Además no sólo van a trabajar éstos, porque entre los que trabajen también se colarían espabilados menos preparados. Pero aunque solo entrasen los mejores... ni siquiera todos los buenos tendrían tarea, porque *el número de buenos profesionales excede el número de abogados necesarios en mercado.* Somos legión.



Quieres decir que no hay abogados malos?

Entiendo que haya excedentes salidos de la carrera, pero yo no se si un estudiante por buenas notas que saque puede ser buen abogado o incluso si las notas son un indicador fiable de la calidad potencial del abogado una vez tenga expericia.

A conducir se aprende despues de la autoescuela, en muchas carreras no se hasta que punto se preparan para estar listos para accion. A los medicos no les enseñan a poner una inyeccion.

Cuanto se aprende en la carrera y cuanto tras ella? 50-50?


----------



## susan (6 Jul 2016)

*despacho abogados Valencia*

Un conocido trabaja en un despacho de abogados pero no sé si es como socio o empleado, el caso es que bien les va, aunque esto es en Valencia y no es lo mismo ser abogado en Madrid, que en Barcelona, Valencia o Albacete. 

En cualquier caso yo creo que por poder, puedes hacerlo en cualquier parte si sabes hacer bien las cosas, empezando por estudiar el mercado de la ciudad en la cual quieres montar el negocio, pensar una estrategia de marketing o publicidad efectividad, y sobre todo hacer bien los servicios legales para que el boca a boca te consiga más clientes y puedas ir creándote una cartera de clientes propia con el paso del tiempo.


----------

